# skeetwr pee and sparklelloid



## davemo (Nov 2, 2013)

I just added sparkelloid to my 5 gallon better bottle of skeeter pee about 6 days ago and although it has cleared some it still has very fine particles in it.I also noticed the sediment is actually accumulating on the formed ridges of the bottle when i tap the ridge i can see the particles float off of it.So question is should i let it go more or can i use super kleer on it ? I used super kleer before and it made the wine really clear(not skeeter pee tho) in a couple days.I liked it but went with sparklelloid this time.Any harm in adding super kleer now??? Thanks for the help allll


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 2, 2013)

If you need it to clear fast, rack it off the sediment and use your Super Klear. It works pretty quickly.


----------



## Arne (Nov 3, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> If you need it to clear fast, rack it off the sediment and use your Super Klear. It works pretty quickly.


 
Right Dave, but if you let it sit for a while it will most likely come out tasting better. Arne.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 3, 2013)

super kleer doesnt strip out any flavor...and as far as i can see, it really doesnt strip out color...
just my opinion....it does make fine lees, which take more time to settle.


----------

